# No solution, just a whinge



## Patricia (Jan 29, 2010)

Okay, just a bit of a foot stomp.

Numbers on the E front generally OKAY after some extraordinary see-sawing last few weeks: high for five days, then low for two days, then high again for three, etc. Nightmare. All of this with very little change to actual insulin levels. Just seeming to happen in some kind of totally out of control and body-unpredictable way.

Sigh.

So here's something typical: night before last he was 7.2mmols at 11pm. At 3am he was 11.7 (huh?!). I left it, because it was such a weird number that I wanted to see if it was a blip etc. At 7am he was back down to 8.8.

Right. So last night he's again about 7mmols at 11pm. At 2am (little earlier) he's 11.7mmols. We give tiny correction, under half of what pump suggests, because of what happened the night before...So he wakes on 13.7mmols this morning!!!!

Argh. He *is* at the end of a cold. But that riding high should have happened earlier if it was going to. AND he had pizza last night. But we dual waved it and have never noticed pizza having a problem 9 hours in...

ARGH!

I know there's no solution. We just have to watch for larger patterns before changing anything. But this complete surprise ping-pong is not at all out of the ordinary the last few weeks. It's unbelievable. We're so CROSS!

Bye guys.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 29, 2010)

wowser! You parents sure have a lot to consider! Can't really comment, hope you feel better after whinge! I know it's not the same but I've been a bit high and low randomly over the last few weeks!

Take care, stay strong, 

Rossi


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello Patricia,

How are you?

Can I just ask, is this on sensors? Do you think any of the "blippage" is sensor related? new sites/old sites/calibration?

It all sounds very frustrating. Even if you are on sensors, I know you will have considered the above already.

Its a tough one this...

xx


----------



## Mand (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Patricia

I do not have a solution but i can offer lots of sympathy and understanding! I hate it when this sort of thing happens because you just do not know what is going on or which way to jump. 

I would suggest just monitoring him for the next two or three days before making too many changes so that you don't just end up chasing numbers. See if a pattern shows or if it is just a 'blip' for a few days.

Frustrating, frustrating, frustrating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sending hugs x


----------



## Patricia (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks all. You know, sympathy is what it's all about sometimes! Sigh.

Rossi, thanks m'dear. Appreciate the support. I imagine living with the up and down stuff yourself is also SO head-scratching. Even if anyone's a control freak before diagnosis, you can't be afterward, can you...?

Lou: no, no sensors. E wore one for a week and really didn't like it -- BUT OH and I are pursuing a box of them, which we are told is funded...We just really need to see what's going on. We think he'll agree to occasional use, particularly when there is such a clear need. It's not a random request, anyway...

Mand: indeed, which way to jump! And yes, we changed nothing last night, for exactly the reasons you state, chasing numbers etc...

Last night he was 11 point something at 10.30pm (what is it with all these elevens?), so we fully corrected, not having had anything other than rising problems in the early part of the morning. So at 2am he was 7.1 -- hurray! 

I wrestled with myself over what to do, but left him. We had to do another fair test. Gritted my teeth. And this morning he was exactly...7.1...Ooohhh-kay?!

So, third time lucky -- but with no change to insulin, any night!

Lordy. Heaven only knows what happened to levels in between -- hence quite a strong desire for sensors!

He's just shooting up, I'm sure that's what's happening. Every time I look at him he's taller, and has grown taller than me just since Christmas. Even suspect a bit of a voice thing going on, and a bit of a facial hair thing...

Just this morning OH and I considering how to get more food into him during the day. We tend to draw the line at night, although he's frequently hungry last thing! Cruel parents. If he eats though, we are  up even more...

Sandwiches I guess. He needs solid stuff. Hummus and tortilla chips. Bananas. Bread and cheese. Apple and cheese. He is like a CONSUMING MACHINE, and says he is always hungry. Eats more than his 6'2" father by a LONG way, and is then grazing around straight after he eats...

He's always had an incredibly fast metabolism. Again, like dad. But he's also looking skinny with it at the moment, his trousers down even more than the de rigour descending trouser look so in with teenage boys...This isn't a blood sugar thing, because he's not running high particularly: but we suspect he actually just needs to eat and eat and eat. And we're just going to have to deal with it. 

Somehow!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2010)

Patricia said:


> ...He's always had an incredibly fast metabolism. Again, like dad. But he's also looking skinny with it at the moment, his trousers down even more than the de rigour descending trouser look so in with teenage boys...This isn't a blood sugar thing, because he's not running high particularly: but we suspect he actually just needs to eat and eat and eat. And we're just going to have to deal with it.
> 
> Somehow!



I was exactly the same at his age - I could eat the equivalent of 8 boys and was skinny as a rake. I grew 10 inches in height between the ages of 12 and 13! You won't understand this, but I was nicknamed 'Jack' after Jack 'The Giraffe' Charlton ( a top footballer of the time), because I was so much taller than my peers. I subsequently only grew a further 3 inches!

Can't imagine how my parents would have coped if I was on insulin back then, so I think you are doing such a terrific job


----------



## Patricia (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Northerner! Always appreciated...

10 inches in one year! Crumbs. I grew 6 in one year, and only gained 12 pounds. Like you, I was the tallest one for ages...But things settled, and now I'm a mere 5'7". Which my husband and his family think of as short.... Ha! Never mind that they are all over six foot, even the women.

My daughter we're sure will be very tall, maybe even six foot. So I'll be the shorty.

I have actually *heard* of Jack Charlton, though you're right I have no idea what he looks like or really who he is...Oh dear. 

We soldier on.


----------

